# Pub Lunch.



## Engine Serang

I am having a Pub Lunch at my house for a few retired MN friends in Mid April.
I have many happy memories of Pub Lunches, mostly at anchor in the Gulf but due to overindulgence I cannot remember the menus.
Can any of my Catering Colleagues give me a sample menu that is within my and the Memsabih's ability to cook and is typical of mid 1970's fare.

Cheers,

ES.


----------



## OilJiver

Smallie eats: crisps, cheese straws, (if going posh; cocktail sausages with cheese, pineapple and cheese etc).

Main: Chile Con-Carne/Chicken curry/Scampi & Chips.

Allow for 1 case of Tennent’s/Tiger per head (they’re retired now) and 1 case of Double Diamond for any who may be predisposed to constipation.

Have a great day ES.


----------



## tsell

... 'course, ES, ya cud alwise go the 'Strine rubbity way:

http://www.bestrecipes.com.au/galleries/aussie-pub-meals-to-try-before-you-die/14

... then there's these from my mate Donny who lives in a big white house at 1600 Penn Ave:

https://www.bonappetit.com/recipes/slideshow/fourth-of-july-snacks-finger-foods

He's offered to help with the recipes if you'd like to give him a buzz:

You can speak to Donny at The Big White House Phone Numbers: Comments: 202-456-1111; Visitors Office: 202-456-2121, or email him: The Big White House Email Address - Dear Donny: [email protected]

... be sure to tell him, Taff sent you!!

Taff


----------



## woodend

Come on don't overdo it, good old pie and chips and good thick gravey.(Pint) Washed down with copious amounts.


----------



## Dickyboy

Scotch Eggs quartered, Egg Mayonnaise, Salad in Season. Celery Sticks ETC, Tomatoes Quartered, and or stuffed. Tinned veg & potato salad. There always seemed to be a bowl of that.


----------



## Engine Serang

Always a wee bowl of boke.


----------



## cacique

Since when were solids a factor for consideration in pub lunches? It must have differed from when men were men and the advent of what I have heard as being PC took control and the reigns.

Enjoy your well deserved hangover, even if you are hungry !

Keep Well,

Cacique.


----------



## spongebob

Nothing to do with pub lunches but I remember the pig farmer that lived near me who collected all the unsold ,stale Vogels mixed grain wholemeal bread from the bakery every week for his pigs .
The problem was that the bigger greedier pigs used to hog the feeding trough preventing the small and timid getting their fair share..
He solved the problem by heavily coating the first load with flour so the pushy ones quickly developed a very dry mouth and had stop gorging to go for a drink from a water trough several yards away. 
This allowed him to replenish the trough with un floured loaves for the meek and the mild.
I imagine this strategy could work for many a pub lunch.

Bob


----------



## Engine Serang

That farmer was a christian and knew his KJV, Blessed are the meek: for they shall inherit the earth. Happy Easter Bob.


----------



## kauvaka

spongebob said:


> Nothing to do with pub lunches but I remember the pig farmer that lived near me who collected all the unsold ,stale Vogels mixed grain wholemeal bread from the bakery every week for his pigs .
> The problem was that the bigger greedier pigs used to hog the feeding trough preventing the small and timid getting their fair share..
> He solved the problem by heavily coating the first load with flour so the pushy ones quickly developed a very dry mouth and had stop gorging to go for a drink from a water trough several yards away.
> This allowed him to replenish the trough with un floured loaves for the meek and the mild.
> I imagine this strategy could work for many a pu
> Bob


 A good sprinkling of salt over the edibles should do the trick.


----------



## BobClay

A pub lunch ? ….. wot's all this food stuff ? …… beer, then more beer, then a top off with beer.

OK OK, I'll give you one concession … a nice bowl of boiled tripe in the centre of the table, maybe a spoon or two for the posh types.

[=P]


----------



## Engine Serang

Bob, have you stole this menu from Bank Line?

It lacks balance, a squeeze of lemon juice would invigorate the tripe.


----------



## BobClay

You're right. A nice bit of squeeze is very invigorating.(*))


----------



## Engine Serang

The Bhandari used to make me Bubble and Squeeze, believed it was the national dish.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Engine Serang said:


> The Bhandari used to make me Bubble and Squeeze, believed it was the national dish.


Nothing like a dollop of mashed potato, boiled cabbage and onions all squeezed together in the bhandary's armpit. Yum.

John T


----------



## Engine Serang

trotterdotpom said:


> Nothing like a dollop of mashed potato, boiled cabbage and onions all squeezed together in the bhandary's armpit. Yum.
> 
> John T


Anything squeezed in the Bhandari's armpit is a Kofta. Make your armpits your charmpits.


----------



## septiclecky

Remember we used to get Chicken curry for pub lunch every Sunday, then when we where in Liverpool he gave us Egg curry instead. 

The purser was not amused when we draw a coffin on the dartboard scoreboard with RIP Chicken Curry underneath


----------



## Winmar

Prawn Cocktail, Steak and Chips, Arctic Roll and as much Tennants Thistle Can juice as you can get down your Gregory as possible! 

In the words of Barbara Streisand.............Memories!(Pint)(Pint)(Pint)(Pint)


----------



## alan ward

Steak and Ale Pie with chips,job done.


----------



## endure

Cheese beanos of course


----------



## Dion de la Croix

In New Zealand we would have a 6 pack of Big Ben pies washed down with a gallon of Red Bull.


----------



## spongebob

Bob mentions Tripe , reputedly the most loved or loathed food on the planet.
No in betweens , so much so that an Auckland Pub in Hobson street called the Shakespeare Tavern invited Tripe lovers to form a club where members could enjoy a Tripe and beer evening on a monthly basis.
It got a good response, husbands joined , wives joined , even a few couples joined and it gained in popularity . I can well imagine that romançe might have well blossomed as what could be a better catalyst than a Tripe loving partner .
I don't know if the club survives

Bob .


----------



## Donald McGhee

spongebob said:


> Bob mentions Tripe , reputedly the most loved or loathed food on the planet.
> No in betweens , so much so that an Auckland Pub in Hobson street called the Shakespeare Tavern invited Tripe lovers to form a club where members could enjoy a Tripe and beer evening on a monthly basis.
> It got a good response, husbands joined , wives joined , even a few couples joined and it gained in popularity . I can well imagine that romançe might have well blossomed as what could be a better catalyst than a Tripe loving partner .
> I don't know if the club survives
> 
> Bob .


Sounds like a lot of tripe to me Bob!!


----------



## Donald McGhee

Tripe was never a favourite of mine, but devilled kidneys, or liver, bacon and onions followed by copious amounts of Guinness! There’s a menu for a pub lunch!


----------



## Ian Coupe

*Pub lunch*

Don,t insult the Bank Line, Sunday lunch, Chicken Curry, paratas and beer.
The only tripe I came across was on the Weirbank where the Chief steward was using a large frozen block of it to stand on to reach the upper shelves in The deep freeze.
The best place for Sunday lunch was Raffles, Singapore, curry buffet and draught Tiger.
Have fun.


----------



## BobClay

My old man used to cook tripe when I was a kid. Much to the disgust of my old dear, the neighbours … in fact the whole council estate.

The smell was science fiction … 

I never picked up enough courage to try it …. (EEK)


----------



## tsell

Donald McGhee said:


> Tripe was never a favourite of mine, but devilled kidneys, or liver, bacon and onions followed by copious amounts of Guinness! There’s a menu for a pub lunch!


You bin lookin in me kitchen winder then?? That's what I cooked for dinner tonight, Don! Yer cud stand yer fork up in the gravy, mate!

Try this with the liver: I cut the lambs fry off on the slant, so thinly, it's almost not there, then dip each piece in flour seasoned with lots of fresh-ground black pepper, and a sprinkle of ***in powder - no salt - then heat in a wide fry-pan, some salted butter with a splash of olive oil so it doesn't burn.
Place four or five slices in the hot, but not burning, butter and after about three (3) seconds, turn with tongs, remove after another 3 seconds and keep just warn, not hot or it'll dry out - the blood should still be running out. Continue with the rest of the liver. (At this juncture, it is permissible to eat a few pieces - try it with bacon for breakfast!)

Proceed with the rest of the dish as usual - lots of near-burnt onions(caramelised, if you're posh), then one oxo cube in a dollop of good red, some home-made chicken stock and when everything is ready, if there is any liver left after sampling, pile it in, gently stirring - that's a job the missus can do while you relax after your grand effort, with a stiff one. Don't let her sample it though, or she'll polish it off when you're not looking. Don't overcook it!! I also use fresh hot chili and shaved ginger, but that's not to everyone's taste. 

I mash 50/50 pumpkin and spuds with butter, cream, garlic and black pepper, to soak up the gravy. Great for the heart.

Bon appetit...!! (Eat)

Taff


----------



## Engine Serang

Taff, if I was to cook as #27 my Pub Lunch would be a Pub Supper and everyone would be flutered and unable to eat. as I thought when starting this thread, a liquid lunch is the way to go.
Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## Ken Wood

Anything in a basket, except the soup of course.


----------



## Engine Serang

#25 . Don,t insult the Bank Line

Ian, I've made a career out of insulting the Bank Line. I accept this is immature behaviour but i'm getting counseling for it.


----------



## ART6

A real pub lunch is a ploughman's: A large crusty fresh-baked bread roll smelling of yeast, with lashings of real butter. Then a large slab of mature Cheddar cheese resting on a bed of lettuce, cu***ber and tomato and surrounded by crunchy pickled onions (those matured in malt vinegar and cloves, not the pathetic soggy shop bought things in white vinegar). Finally a large dollop of Branston's pickle and a pint or three of good English bitter. Now that is a lunch for a king!

Recipe for real pickled onions if you can't find them in the shops (you can't): Into a large jar peel shallots, then pour in malt vinegar to completely cover the onions. Sprinkle in half a dozen cloves and seal the jar. When the onions are brown they are about ready, but they mature with age like fine wine. Pick them out of the jar when you need them, but don't drain off the vinegar-clove liquid since that too matures and will be ready for the next batch of onions and it will get even better with time. 

I boast that I have been doing ploughman's lunches for family over the years, always with my pickled onions that have often been matured for a year or two. It is generally decided that they alone are to die for! (Thumb)


----------



## Erimus

So all around to your house Art then??

Geoff


----------



## ART6

Erimus said:


> So all around to your house Art then??
> 
> Geoff


Why not? I have a couple of jars of my pickled onions and my village shop has plenty of vintage Cheddar made in County Wexford. I just can't offer good English bitter as I live in Ireland, but a pint of Smethwicks also goes down quite well and a pint of Guinness even better! (Jester)


----------



## Erimus

Have family on two sides of the Wicklow Mountains...May take up the offer!

Geoff


----------



## ART6

How many family? I don't have an unlimited supply of pickled onions!


----------



## Engine Serang

On the escarpment side of the Wicklow Mountains they have very big families, 8 or more. Rest assured they'll eat you out of house and home.


----------



## BobClay

Haggis is a good idea. Of course as any Scot will tell you, it isn't Haggis unless it's out of a can …. (Whaaa)

(Retreats to bunker ….. (LOL) )


----------



## kevjacko

Hi ES
Sorry for my late input, due to work commitments. In my view there's two ways (or three) you can go about this. You know your company best.

Number one option. As suggested an all liquid affair, but with the saturation of alcohol invariably comes hunger, so Keep some nibbles handy on that one.

Number two option being a bought in affair pre cooked or frozen from your local Supermarket and Iceland. Job done no mess plenty of variety. You can even pick up trays of ready made sandwiches.

But if your all looking for a bit of Nostalgia go for a hot and cold Home cooked mix.
Either a chili or chicken curry. Fried Rice, jacket potatoes, and garlic bread.
On the cold side a plate of mixed cold meats, a few sausage rolls, couple of plate pies, and some salads you can either knock up yourself or get from the local Asda.
You could be adventurous and do devilled kidneys or kedgree depending on the depth of your skills. His a shout if you need any recipes.
Cheers


----------



## Farmer John

ART6 said:


> I boast that I have been doing ploughman's lunches for family over the years, always with my pickled onions that have often been matured for a year or two. It is generally decided that they alone are to die for! (Thumb)


Art, you sound like an artist, I thoroughly concur. Why are bought pickles so very unpleasant? They all have sugar added in, which should be a capital crime in my opinion.

One supermarket had very big jars of really good pickled onions, brown vinegar, good size, excellent crunch, but they only lasted about a couple of months and have not had them back.


----------



## Davo Davidson

*Pub lunch*

Was up the gulf at anchor for more than 100 days pizza and beef jalfregee were regular meal items also when beer ran short rationed to 6 cans per man per day until company tanker bought relief supplies


----------



## Donald McGhee

tsell said:


> You bin lookin in me kitchen winder then?? That's what I cooked for dinner tonight, Don! Yer cud stand yer fork up in the gravy, mate!
> 
> Try this with the liver: I cut the lambs fry off on the slant, so thinly, it's almost not there, then dip each piece in flour seasoned with lots of fresh-ground black pepper, and a sprinkle of ***in powder - no salt - then heat in a wide fry-pan, some salted butter with a splash of olive oil so it doesn't burn.
> Place four or five slices in the hot, but not burning, butter and after about three (3) seconds, turn with tongs, remove after another 3 seconds and keep just warn, not hot or it'll dry out - the blood should still be running out. Continue with the rest of the liver. (At this juncture, it is permissible to eat a few pieces - try it with bacon for breakfast!)
> 
> Proceed with the rest of the dish as usual - lots of near-burnt onions(caramelised, if you're posh), then one oxo cube in a dollop of good red, some home-made chicken stock and when everything is ready, if there is any liver left after sampling, pile it in, gently stirring - that's a job the missus can do while you relax after your grand effort, with a stiff one. Don't let her sample it though, or she'll polish it off when you're not looking. Don't overcook it!! I also use fresh hot chili and shaved ginger, but that's not to everyone's taste.
> 
> I mash 50/50 pumpkin and spuds with butter, cream, garlic and black pepper, to soak up the gravy. Great for the heart.
> 
> Bon appetit...!! (Eat)
> 
> Taff


Sounds great, will give it a go after the weekend when I’m off roster. Roll on. Cheers mate.


----------



## tsell

Donald McGhee said:


> Sounds great, will give it a go after the weekend when I’m off roster. Roll on. Cheers mate.


You'll need to run around the block a few dozen times afterwards though, Don.

I sometimes add a half can of crushed tomato which is a variation for the gravy and a few canned whole tomatoes fried in bacon fat with the liver and bacon for breakfast - a bit of fried bread cleans the plate.

All the above learned at sea from the odd cook - there were a few odd ones!! Cheers.

Taff


----------



## Engine Serang

"You'll need to run around the block a few dozen times afterwards though, Don."

It would be a good idea to have the Cardiac Ambulance on St-By or St-Bye Bye.


----------



## spongebob

tsell said:


> - a bit of fried bread cleans the plate.
> 
> Taff


Used to be a staple food , last in the pan to soak up and absorb all that bacon fat especially if you are cooking the streaky cut.
My mouth Waters at the memories of it all.
Chuck in a block of fried Cheddar and you have found food Eutopia !

Bob


----------



## Engine Serang

Rumbole always had a fried slice with his breakfast and it did him no harm. My Grandfather, who was at sea all his life, called it creash bread, and today the Ulster Fry has a slice of fried soda.
I'm going to have an Ulster Fry for my breakfast but if I'm caught the wife will kill me.


----------



## TonyAllen

prawn cocktail .to start.steak in ale with plenty of souce. asparagus .new potatoes.finish with.pears in syrup and ice cream.now thats the modern pub lunch.with a cold lager. works for me .even in my bed now and then as a treat.cheers and enjoy


----------



## Ian Lawson

Whatever happened to the boiled bacon cabbage and potatoes which used to be the lunch time favourite of pubs in Wicklow and, elsewhere in Eire I assume?


----------



## Engine Serang

Still available but in many establishments it has been tarted up to be a gourmet meal. I blame Masterchef. Bacon has to be a ham fillet, cabbage has to be savoy or hispi and the white sauce is now referred to as bechemel.
To complicate matters many diners call Eire the Republic of Ireland. Where will it all end?


----------



## BobClay

I knew this country was doomed years ago when I saw chips on a pub menu described as _'French fries.'_

I advocated the immediate nuking of the USA and France at the time but alas the spirit of burning down Washington and Waterloo had long since passed. :sweat:

[=P]


----------



## KEITHMAR

My mouth is watering from all these "Gormet" menus!! ..... Mine would be plenty of good quality pork pies and "scotch" eggs, chicken or beef "milanesas" cut into cut into "squares for picking up with a fork, lots of good cheese and pickles or chutneys,a selection of sandwiches,some "dips" and a couple of hot plates, and bowls of fresh salads. .......But if the "Guests" were sitting at table it should be more formal .........Why not contact Your local friendly butcher and cook a whole lamb over the coals...... Delicious!!........and a game stopper Good luck


----------



## KEITHMAR

Or a little pig , Works just as well!


----------



## Nick the cruiser

Never heard of pickled onions made with cloves, I always use pickling spices, they are small hard spices similar in appearance to cloves, the only trouble I have with making them is that they do tend to go soft, I have heard that you should soak the onions in salt for several hours before putting into a jar of malt vinegar but this doesn't always seem to work.


----------



## John N MacDonald

BobClay said:


> Haggis is a good idea. Of course as any Scot will tell you, it isn't Haggis unless it's out of a can …. (Whaaa)
> 
> (Retreats to bunker ….. (LOL) )


Nothing wrong with Grants tinned haggis. It's a lot better than some of the so called fresh haggis!


----------



## Engine Serang

My Pub Lunch for a few old friends and shipmates has now descended into a battlefield for Teuchters. No Haggis, but maybe a wee bit of Clonakilty White Pudding, Putog Ban for the Highlanders.


----------



## Winmar

Davo Davidson said:


> Was up the gulf at anchor for more than 100 days pizza and beef jalfregee were regular meal items also when beer ran short rationed to 6 cans per man per day until company tanker bought relief supplies


Now that's what I call a company! A tanker full of beer, Bags I the tank cleaning contract although I won't guarantee it being gas free afterwards!(Pint)(Pint)(Pint)(Pint)


----------



## BobClay

John N MacDonald said:


> Nothing wrong with Grants tinned haggis. It's a lot better than some of the so called fresh haggis!


Thanks John. It was getting a bit drafty in that bunker. :sweat:


----------



## R798780

Davo Davidson said:


> Was up the gulf at anchor for more than 100 days pizza and beef jalfregee were regular meal items also when beer ran short rationed to 6 cans per man per day until company tanker bought relief supplies


Delivered stores one time to a Cunard bulker, possibly the Cunard Carrier from tanker Lumiere


----------



## R798780

Just found a pile of menus from a time on the South African coast.

With the Indian crews previously "Jalfrezi and Parathas" would frequently be an item - for which one Goanese chief cook would draw a jar of marmalade. I can only say that it worked; they were great


----------

